# help with matthews bows



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shoot them and see for yourself. With a 24" draw you are limited to what bows you can get.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd look for a used DXT in a 24 inch DL. 60lb limbs and back it down to 55.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

red on the thread that the other guy posted about the marthews ignition, I'd say whatever I said to him would be a good choice for you.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Look at the elites they have a warranty with used bows 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

To the OP, are you deadset on just Mathews or are you also open to Mission? Because if I remember right there are a few bows that go down to a 24" DL. Might want to check them out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There are only a handful of mathews that go to 24"(dxt, prestige, ignition, the "women's" bow)... Id shoot any if you can to see how they fit you, dl's usually run long on them so you may have a hard time getting a true 24" draw depending on the bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> To the OP, are you deadset on just Mathews or are you also open to Mission? Because if I remember right there are a few bows that go down to a 24" DL. Might want to check them out.


mission is made by mathews also, lol, but you knew that i bet


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

If your mind is set on a mathews in your dl its a chicks bow the jewel is the best bow in your dl 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> mission is made by mathews also, lol, but you knew that i bet


 Haha yeah.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But they are diff and lots of people want the name


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

x2 with the Elite... they are awesome. but if you are deadset on mathews id get a Reezen or a Monster, those are the two ive owned and they are great shooters.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Why get a Mathews with draw length specific cams if your still growing its kind of a pain and money to have to get new cams every year when u could get a pse or bowtech with rotating modules.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

backstrap13 said:


> im looking at geting a used matthews bow but dont no wich one to get im a 24inch draw i can pull 55lbs any opinions thank you


For Mathews, try the Mathews Mission Riot or Craze. http://missionarchery.com/product/riot/ http://missionarchery.com/product/craze/
The Craze is a 2011 bow and the Riot is 2012. There are other mission bows that will work with your draw length too. I will suggest shooting the bows before purchasing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Matthews are pieces of junk!! Don't waste your money on them buy a older Fred Bear Whitetail 2 or something these things shoot ultra fast!! Hhahahah JK JK Have you looked at any Parkers they're like a copy of the matthews bows well some of them... And the newer ones are a pretty smooth pull...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Matthews are pieces of junk!! Don't waste your money on them buy a older Fred Bear Whitetail 2 or something these things shoot ultra fast!! Hhahahah JK JK Have you looked at any Parkers they're like a copy of the matthews bows well some of them... And the newer ones are a pretty smooth pull...


 Matthews are junk! But Mathews are not.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hhah someone finally caught onto my spelling I kept spelling it like so maybe people would get mad or in ur case correction.. GRAMMAR N A Z I haha jk jk


----------

